# Making pens on the side?



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

With 2 kids in college, I am considering options for side projects that will provide a little more income. 

How long does it take to make a typical pen, what are the material costs, and how much of a profit is typical?

I realize these things depend on more that a couple factors, but I'm just looking for some general estimates to weigh against other possible options.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

Hard to make money with pens, at some point you will run out of friends and you will put them on eBay with other 10,000 sellers of pens..

===



Chris Curl said:


> With 2 kids in college, I am considering options for side projects that will provide a little more income.
> 
> How long does it take to make a typical pen, what are the material costs, and how much of a profit is typical?
> 
> I realize these things depend on more that a couple factors, but I'm just looking for some general estimates to weigh against other possible options.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Chris,

I agree with BJ, the market is very competitive and little bang for the buck these days. You can still make a few dollars at trade shows, but by the time you factor booth rental and travel costs, there is little left for your trouble.

Better to do like Bernie and get into more unique turned items and hook up a good gift shop to market them thru.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Chris I do quite well with pens. Not getting rich but it pays for my toys.....errrr tools.:lol: Your profit will probably depend on the area you are in. I can't get as much here as say a friend of mine does in Richmond, VA. I have mine in a art gallery, a floral/gift shop, and some of the office supply places around here. Profit is going to depend on what pen kits you use along with what blanks you use. I make the most money sell mid-range Sierra or Wallstreet II. A lot of mine are made with free wood which is generally domestic wood from around here. Acrylic pen blanks are good sellers. Example I get a blank called Pink Flamingo from woodcraft. When they have a breast cancer drive I sell maybe 20 to 30 of them for $35. My cost is $10 for the kit and $5 for the blank. For domestic (read free) still $10 for the kit and sell for $30. These pens take about 10 minutes to glue (don't count drying time) and I generally glue up 10 at a time. Takes me 15 minutes or so to turn and polish the acrylic. Assembly take 3 minutes. So takes me about 20 minutes per pen and can do 3 per hour less kits and blanks gives me $60 profit. Slimline pens kits are $3 to $6 with a $5 blank and I sell those for $20 to $28 depending on the blanks I use. If I use exotic wood the price goes up. I have sold several Roller Ball pen and Fountain Pen set for $150 to $195 and I do these by special order with money up front. Of course the kits run about $30 each and blanks (exotice wood) $10 each. 

So as you can see it varies and is going to depend on what area of the country you are in as to what you can get. Craft Fairs sometimes work but to me to many people looking for a bargain. I can also tell you from experience you won't get rich but can make some additional income. Hopefully this will give you some ideas and hope this helps.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Bob N what's going on? Actually I have been doing pretty good with pens lately especially since I am friends with a couple of Office Supply owners. Hitting niche is another key like the walk for breast cancer. After I showed the director of the walk a pink pen she now orders about 20 to 30 every year. This year I had a order from H & R Block. When I went to have my taxes done I signed with a pen made in H & R's colors. So she ordered 30 to give away. So money can be made but you are right you aren't going to get rich for sure.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm with Bernie, I've done quite well with pens, made over $1,000.00 profit at a single day show.

Ya gotta find a market for what you want to make, I started out making and trying to sell the high end stuff, but that market is very selective, not everyone can throw $300.00 at a pen.


I now do a lot better in the low end market, I have pens in the $18 to $20 range that I sell out of at almost every show, even at that price I do good, because now I buy my supplies in quantity, and my cost for those pens is around $3.00 or less.

I also have developed a production way of turning, so I turn about 30 to 50 pens at a time. I do each operation to each pen in succession, in other words I cut all the blanks, I drill all the holes, I glue all the tubes, etc. etc. that way everything goes quickly I dont try to do a pen and finish then do the second pen and finish, it takes to long that way.

key is find out what your market is. You won't get rich but you can make some extra cash.:moil:

Added note#
I've been so busy selling that I havent even finished the web site, I'm making for the pen business, they seem to sell faster then I can post pictures for sale....


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

It certainly isn't that way in the Atlanta area for the folks I have talked with. Just too many hands in the pie around here. You can still make a little, but very little from all indications. I was going to enter the market, but after researching I decided not to. I think hitting a niche like Bernie says is the key.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

hmmmm

living in the bethesda, maryland area, there is a good bit of money here. i might have a chance.

hmmmm


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Chris all you can do is give it a go. I figured if nothing else if they didn't sell I had a lot of Christmas and Birthday gifts.:lol: Seriously though I would get a bunch of pens done and see what happens. Last year I cleared after all expenses about $3000 selling pens. Not bad pocket change for a years worth of fun. On all my turnings I probably made around $6000 after expenses. Not bad for a old retired gent having fun and I don't work real hard at selling either. Mini Birdhouses and ornaments that I can make in about 20 to 30 minutes each (from start to finished) and I use free wood and sell for $15 to $25 each. I just use scrap wood I have around the shop. I sold over 100 this last Christmas and 185 altogther last year. Hollow form vases, bowls, platters, salad bowls, etc are just icing on the cake. No I am not a pro by any means but you can make some money but as I said you won't get rich. You can see that making some friends in retail or a tourist outlet and who knows. Have fun.


----------



## Mapzman (Nov 26, 2012)

I feel that if I can pay for the hobby I ahead of the game... To really make money your pens must be special and you need a way to sell in the high end market. Otherwise it's just fun.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> hmmmm
> 
> living in the bethesda, maryland area, there is a good bit of money here. i might have a chance.
> 
> hmmmm


I'd say go for it Chris, good feedback given across the board. Never built one, but they look simple, yet bit of complexity to them as well.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i don't know ... i started this thread a while ago, just trying to think of ways to help pay the bills a little better. i don't even have a lathe yet.

maybe after i get things settled in my garage/shop, i'll look at putting a lathe together.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i don't know ... i started this thread a while ago, just trying to think of ways to help pay the bills a little better. i don't even have a lathe yet.
> 
> maybe after i get things settled in my garage/shop, i'll look at putting a lathe together.


I understand that, been considering building a few projects to sell also. Have a step-daughter heading to college hopefully year after next, my youngest Son (26) graduated last Dec, he pretty much payed his own way with some help from family.

I'd just like to keep woodworking a fun hobby, yet maybe make a few extra sheckles on the side. Word in the jungle is when you go full force from hobby to a business, the fun dissipates quickly. Let alone the fact the majority do not understand the labor intensity of handcrafted solid wood furniture, projects, etc. China makes it for so little, it's mind-blowing to consumers how much a quality piece costs to build.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Chris, just about everything that can be said about selling pens has been said but to add my one cents worth, buying a lathe in the hope of making and selling pens when money is obviously tight is not in my opinion a good idea.
I have in the past made lots of pens, but unlike all previous posters, mine actually COST me money because I GIVE them away as presents. By pure coincidence today, the first time for ages, I made four blue Acrylic pens, I mention Blue because, "out of the blue" four Acrylic pen blanks arrived recently from a friend and fellow member living on the far side of the country. I photographed the making of the first one and the photo-shoot will be ready for posting probably tomorrow, in the meantime here are the other three.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice pens Harry. And you know* blue *pens are my favorite.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, over two Christmas seasons I pulled in about $800 selling pens, emergency keychain whistles, letter openers and magnifying glasses. Material cost was about $120. The tough part is finding people who want to buy. It really helps reduce costs if you cut your own blanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Very nice pens Harry. And you know* blue *pens are my favorite.


Hint taken my friend!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Hint taken my friend!


Harry, there is no hint here. Just a fact. I like* BLUE *pens and I have one with Australia on the clip from a good friend of mine, down under. It is kept here on my computer desk. So, it is front of me when I sit at the computer. A reminder of a good friend I have talked to but never met. Thanks Harry.:wub:


----------

